# 67 GTO inner fender splash shields



## 67ramair4 (Mar 2, 2016)

Does anyone have pictures of installed splash shields? My GTO only had the ones over the upper A frames and nowhere else, these are the ones I am asking about!


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Attached are some pics I took at a car show last year, this guys engine compartment was tip-top. I attached mine similarly but always thought the rubber pieces from Ames looked a little too small for the opening. The staples are a real b**ch to bend, he told me he used a Bic pen 

I would be interested in seeing the factory size if anyone has a pic of originals.


----------

